# Dust Collector maintenance



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Saw this blog on WWJ website, and thought I would share with everyone. 

Proper maintenance is essential with every tool, but this one is also for your health as well.

http://woodworkersjournal.com/Main/...Maintenance_Skill_Builder_Power_Too_8727.aspx

Fabian


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How to clean DC's*

I use fiberboard barrels under my DC. To change the barrels I just put a lid on it and carry it outside to the compost pile. I also carry the filter cannisters outside and roll them in the driveway, spinning the paddles and shaking and bouncing them gently get the loose dust out. That gets swept up into the barrel. The addition of the Thien baffles have reduced the amount of dust in the filters, thanks to all the guys here who promoted them! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

I use a fiber barrel too but I line mine with a bag and support that with a some wire fence that I bent into the same size of the barrel. When it's full I take the bag and share the wealth. I have a few friends that do automotive work so they love chips for spillage cleanup and I love the free advise for when my car needs some help:yes:


----------

